# Recruitment



## lmorrin26 (Nov 30, 2011)

An anyone recruitment any good job recruitment agencies for Abu dhabi and Dubai please?

I'm always very weary of websites that don't look official.

Thanks

Laura.


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

Please also let me know...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## glopez11 (May 18, 2011)

I do not think I can post a recruiter here but if you email me I can hook you up with a teaching recruiter. [email protected] better subject Expat help or I may not open it.


----------



## divsbabs (Nov 22, 2011)

glopez11 said:


> I do not think I can post a recruiter here but if you email me I can hook you up with a teaching recruiter. [email protected] better subject Expat help or I may not open it.


Sent

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

